# Anyone had probs with date of micro chip abroad



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we travelled with no probs back in Feb/Mar but one of my dogs passport just states prior Aug 2006 where is says date of microchip, I have just been reading the following link/topic
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-449126-.html#449126 has anyone had probs ref the date of the microchip ? surely for those that have dogs chipped with previous owners/rescue dogs etc etc it isn't always possible to pinpoint the actual date of micro chipping.

I know my dog was chipped the day I picked him up from where he was at a 20 week old pup, he wasn't with his owner but by detection I could actually pinpoint that date if I had to. As I say there were no probs earlier this year I just wondered if it might be a problem.


----------

